# Seneca



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m going down to seneca with a friend to his camper. Might take my boat but I’ve never been to the main lake and fished it. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dylansmith54 said:


> I’m going down to seneca with a friend to his camper. Might take my boat but I’ve never been to the main lake and fished it. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


 Hear it's an excellent saugeye fishery. Was stocked with pure stripers before but I dont think they do anymore


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

Karl Wolf said:


> Hear it's an excellent saugeye fishery. Was stocked with pure stripers before but I dont think they do anymore


I’ve been down to the spillway a few times and got a few saugeye. Other than that I’ve never really fished it. And I’m not to sure about the strippers either


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dylansmith54 said:


> I’ve been down to the spillway a few times and got a few saugeye. Other than that I’ve never really fished it. And I’m not to sure about the strippers either


I'm not sure about strippers there either. Might be a little cold out for their attire at this time.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lake MAY be way down, may want to check army corp of engineers for how much. Not sure about getting a boat in either if its got some size 14 ft+. Saugeye would be main target right now by the dam, there is a nice hump by cadillac bay.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Steelheader88 said:


> Lake MAY be way down, may want to check army corp of engineers for how much. Not sure about getting a boat in either if its got some size 14 ft+. Saugeye would be main target right now by the dam, there is a nice hump by cadillac bay.


Right now it is above winter pool, but looks like they are dropping it down some.






Water Management - Huntington District - U.S. Army Corps of Engineers


Water Management - Huntington District - USACE




www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil


----------

